# [TIP] tightvnc

## bouleetbil

Il existe quelques logiciels de prise de contrôle à distance.

Tighvnc est un logiciel sous licence GPL qui permet cela de manière simple.

1. Installation :

```
# emerge tightvnc
```

2. Configuration :

Editer ~/.vnc/xstartup

Ou ~ représente le repertoire personnel de l'utilisateur qui partagera son bureau.

Ajouter ceci :

```
#!/bin/sh

[ -r $HOME/.Xresources ] && xrdb $HOME/.Xresources

xsetroot -solid grey

xterm -geometry 80x24+10+10 -ls -title "$VNCDESKTOP Desktop" &

#twm &

startkde &
```

Ce fichier permet d'indiquer les logiciels à démarrer. (Il est donc modifiable   :Razz:  comme par exemple le bureau à partager. Pour l'exemple c'est KDE)

3. Lancer le serveur VNC : 

Ouvrir une session avec l'utilisateur qui partage ses ressources et saisir :

```
$ vncserver -geometry 1280x1024 -httpd /usr/share/tightvnc/classes -httpport 3000 :1
```

3000 représente le port et 1 le display. Cette commande active le partage aussi via un navigateur

ou 

```
$ vncserver 
```

Cela active le partage simple

4. Accès :

Accès à la machine via un navigateur :

http://Ip_de_la_machine:3000 ou 3000 représente le port qui a été précisé lors du lancement du serveur.

Pour utiliser le partage de l'ordinateur via un navigateur, il faut que le poste qui va prendre le contrôle possède une machine virtuelle java.

Acces par le viewer

```
$ vncviewer adresse ip du serveur:N° de display (généralement 1)
```

5. Arret du serveur :

```
$ vncserver -kill :1
```

 ou 1 représente le display

Une FAQ en anglais : http://www.csd.uwo.ca/staff/magi/doc/vnc/faq.html"

Et bien sur il existe les pages man   :Laughing: 

----------

## ratur

Intéressant .. je savais pas que tightvnc permettait d'acceder à une machine par un navigateur web  :Smile: 

----------

## bouleetbil

C'est pratique quand on a pas de client vnc disponible  :Laughing:  par contre il faut java

----------

